# 2002 Dodge Ram Van



## nscard (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey Guys,
Sadly I am going to retire my work van and sell it privately. She is a great workhorse and never let me down. Over the past decade I have racked up 120,000kms and with proper serviced never had any issue. I am hoping you guys may shed some light on what this thing might be worth?? I live in Vancouver BC. I cant find any like this locally to compare so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nscard (Mar 9, 2012)

*2002 dodge Ram Van*

Soory Here are a couple pics


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

kbb.com is you friend.


----------



## nscard (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks,
I tried that site and really could not find a comparable.
I'll keep lookin


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

www.autotrader.com www.trucktrader.com


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

How did you get your dodge to go that many miles without a new tranny? Every Dodge I owned needs a tranny every 50,000 miles.


----------

